# Who is single?



## Guest (Jul 17, 2015)

Well I am new here and thought this section was for single people? I thought it was a place for single people to get together and discuss how they do things on the homestead alone. There seems to be an awful lot of married people in here. So could we get a roll call of who is single?

Single here.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Yes, it does get confusing.

Still single. I need to figure out a way to lure more single men in to my bee yard. I seem to only be attracting married ones...sigh. Of course I could actually get out and meet folks, but that is not likely to happen


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2015)

TxMex said:


> Yes, it does get confusing.
> 
> Still single. I need to figure out a way to lure more single men in to my bee yard. I seem to only be attracting married ones...sigh. Of course I could actually get out and meet folks, but that is not likely to happen



That's funny about the bee thing. I have been thinking about setting up a hive next year. Maybe I can lure in some single women with my honey? It seems like the only ones that I attract are the crazy ones or the ones that surround themselves in drama. I prefer to live in a drama free zone. 
It is hard to meet people when you don't get out and about.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Single too, timing seems to be my biggest obstacle :gaptooth:


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

IamnotPC said:


> That's funny about the bee thing. I have been thinking about setting up a hive next year. Maybe I can lure in some single women with my honey? It seems like the only ones that I attract are the crazy ones or the ones that surround themselves in drama. I prefer to live in a drama free zone.
> It is hard to meet people when you don't get out and about.


That is also my problem. It is difficult to meet someone when you don't get out much. I have tried an online dating site and mostly found fellas that lied about everything. Apparently drinks occasionally means not more than 2 per hour during all hours he isn't at work. I'm divorced means that they filed the papers last week and he is nowhere near single yet. Etc., etc.. 

Also....folks seem to assume that I am married even though I don't wear a wedding ring. I had a woman arguing with me a couple of days ago that I was going to have to take some forms home to fill them out because I'd need my husband to sign them. I said I'd fill them out now and she again repeated that I'd need my husband to sign them. Apparently I look like I should be someone's wife! Maybe it is the no makeup thing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2015)

TxMex said:


> That is also my problem. It is difficult to meet someone when you don't get out much. I have tried an online dating site and mostly found fellas that lied about everything. Apparently drinks occasionally means not more than 2 per hour during all hours he isn't at work. I'm divorced means that they filed the papers last week and he is nowhere near single yet. Etc., etc..
> Maybe it is the no makeup thing.



Why is it that people have to lie about who or what they are? I tell them up front who I am and what I am. This seems to turn allot of people off. I guess people just can't handle honesty anymore or they are just turned off by someone that is so forward? It has been increasingly difficult to find someone that you are compatible with let alone someone that you can trust. 

Anyways. I think the no makeup thing works! Never have liked makeup and never will. Well maybe some red lipstick (not on me) every now and then. :gaptooth:


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

IamnotPC said:


> Why is it that people have to lie about who or what they are? I tell them up front who I am and what I am. This seems to turn allot of people off. I guess people just can't handle honesty anymore or they are just turned off by someone that is so forward? It has been increasingly difficult to find someone that you are compatible with let alone someone that you can trust.
> 
> Anyways. I think the no makeup thing works! Never have liked makeup and never will. Well maybe some red lipstick (not on me) every now and then. :gaptooth:


I tend to run off folks with being honest (ok, occasionally blunt) and straight forward as well. I tend to be a very goal oriented person. Great for business and getting things done, but apparently not too attractive in a woman when it comes to a relationship. I always hear men talking about women never saying what they mean. You'd think they would really appreciate a woman that says what she means, but noooo lol.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Lipstick? Yuck!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2015)

TxMex said:


> I tend to run off folks with being honest (ok, occasionally blunt) and straight forward as well. I tend to be a very goal oriented person. Great for business and getting things done, but apparently not too attractive in a woman when it comes to a relationship. I always hear men talking about women never saying what they mean. You'd think they would really appreciate a woman that says what she means, but noooo lol.


So you are one of those women that REALLY says what the mean? I think I'm in like. ha You really don't see that much anymore.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

LOL....ask anyone, they'll tell you I'm pretty blunt. You never have to guess where you stand with me. I don't have a poker face either.....actually it would be nice if I wasn't quite such an open book.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Can't resist, Tex; I'm 42, a widower four years now, no children, 6' 5", full head of curly black hair, tanned, weigh 214, a dentist who ranches on the side, speak 3 languages, (Spanish, English, Czech), ambidextrous, love dancing, cooking, beef cook-outs, and moonlight strolls thru the woods. I keep bees on the side, garden and do a bit of woodworking in the winter. 

Facts are I'm married, old, bald, fat and ugly, have given away all my bees and have no hair, down to five ten from six feet, and cannot remember when I last danced. I do speak some Spanish (uno, dos, tres, fo.) 

Is this the kind of thing you've been encountering? When I was alone I noticed that the ladies too sometimes took liberties with the truth.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

LOL Ox! To be totally with the times you'd have to post a picture that was 20 years old. 

That seems to be really common with both sexes. The thing I can't figure out is since they don't look that way any more....just how exactly do they think they are going to pull the wool over someones eyes when they meet face to face?! Sometimes I think that they never actually intend to meet face to face and are happy having a fantasy relationship via texting and phone conversations.

I'd say that the guys that I have gone out with that I met online(very few) have all used much younger pictures of themselves. What they don't get is that I'm not that worried about what they look like, but I value honesty. So they are getting off on the wrong foot with me from the beginning when they do that. 

My picture was taken last November. Guess I'll have to do another one soon.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Oxankle said:


> Can't resist, Tex; I'm 42, a widower four years now, no children, 6' 5", full head of curly black hair, tanned, weigh 214,


I just went back and reread this. That's a bit on the scrawny side for that height. You might want to rewrite your profile


----------



## qtkitty (Apr 17, 2005)

I think honesty gets you in trouble on the online dating.. because people aren't always true about their intentions.. looks and money I don't look at all that much .. i am looking at what they want in a relationship, their current relationship status, drinking habits, if they drive, and through their essay part to see if something hits me or if they say something like no fat chicks ....guess puts me in the goody goody category of easy bait. But then again I don't see a purpose in telling untruths to get a piece of... well y'all know. 

I have been told that I don't understand because I am a girl and act like the thing between my legs is gold and that it's hard for guys to get laid. Smacks my head.. I know there are sl--ty easy girls go after them not the ones who honestly want a lasting relationship.. draw them in deep enough to get emotionally attached then pull i just want fwb bull... And worse yet don't be married and lied and pull that!

Oh and better than the ink is still wet on the D papers.. are guys who say they are divorced or separated and they are just on the couch. Seriously that's not separated.. and don't bother trying to say it's for the kids or financial reasons.. if things are done you move out even if it means living in your truck or with your mama you grow a pair and do the right thing... 

Breaths.. and steps off the soap box geeze I needed to do that. no offence to any guys here unless this rings true and if it does for goodness sakes treat people with respect.... Oh yeah I am single alright.. finally decided to try to get out there after a vacation.. OMG feel like it just gets worse or I am getting to good at finding out the truth.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2015)

qtkitty said:


> I think honesty gets you in trouble on the online dating.. because people aren't always true about their intentions.. looks and money I don't look at all that much .. i am looking at what they want in a relationship, their current relationship status, drinking habits, if they drive, and through their essay part to see if something hits me or if they say something like no fat chicks ....guess puts me in the goody goody category of easy bait. But then again I don't see a purpose in telling untruths to get a piece of... well y'all know.
> 
> I have been told that I don't understand because I am a girl and act like the thing between my legs is gold and that it's hard for guys to get laid. Smacks my head.. I know there are ----ty easy girls go after them not the ones who honestly want a lasting relationship.. draw them in deep enough to get emotionally attached then pull i just want fwb bull... And worse yet don't be married and lied and pull that!
> 
> ...


So what about the ones that tell you " I don't drink, don't smoke, don't do drugs, and am not married or have a girlfriend" and it's the truth? Do you automatically not believe them? Personally I would rather have someone not like me for who I really am than like me for someone I'm not. 

Are most single guys just out for a piece?


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

TxMex, 
Were you the one who packed chloroform in your first date clutch purse


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

No Shrek that was Fowler. 

Since we haven't heard from her, I'm thinking she mistakenly used it to blow her own nose. LOL


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Tommyice said:


> No Shrek that was Fowler.
> 
> Since we haven't heard from her, I'm thinking she mistakenly used it to blow her own nose. LOL


ROFL, the hanky that's been everywhere... :yuck:


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Oh I couldn't remember for sure which one was joking about that, just the guy riding his 10 speed a long way through Texas before he told us he found what suited him on his ride somewhere along his trek.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Nooooo........ no chloroform. If I were going to swipe a fella it would be more likely to be at gunpoint  Not that desperate yet though lol.


----------



## qtkitty (Apr 17, 2005)

Okay let's put it this way one of the messages from a dating site literally said: sex. And about 50% or more I talk to nice profile etc with in a few lines are asking something sexual that would be rude to ask face to face.

Do I assume no. But if I am going out with someone and I have enough info I do some research.. to see if they have criminal background or something funny is going on. If I find no internet information it's questionable if they provided the correct name. I have yet to run into something bad on those searches. I do that before getting emotionally involved. 

If someone shows me good intent and is nice and polite I am okay. Its when questionable things add up that I feel like I don't believe them.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Single. Who has time? Seems like I go to work (putting out fires - literally), come home to take care of things. In my spare time I'm taking a leadership class and watching my mom slowly deteriorate in front of my eyes. She's suffering from kidney failure. 

While you're living. Life passes you by.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Echoesecho

{{{hugs}}}


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry about your mom, Echoes. I know you've got lots on your plate just now. Sending all good thoughts and wishes for some tranquility for you all soon. You know you have all the hugs you can stand if you want 'em.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks. It's hard but what can you do? Make memories and try to be there as much as possible.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yup, single since 88


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2015)

FarmboyBill said:


> yup, single since 88



Are you going for some kind of record?


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

Single!

I lead a quiet, drama free life. 

Work hard, play hard - pursuing hobbies and interests at will.


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

IamnotPC said:


> So what about the ones that tell you " I don't drink, don't smoke, don't do drugs, and am not married or have a girlfriend" and it's the truth? Do you automatically not believe them?.
> 
> Are most single guys just out for a piece?


Renee, 63, in a long distance relationship. 
It took me several months to trust that Tom was for real but it did help that I could do research on all his back posting here. 
So, as others have mentioned in different threads, posting regularly does sometimes lead to romance here on singletrees


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

tommyice said:


> no shrek that was fowler.
> 
> Since we haven't heard from her, i'm thinking she mistakenly used it to blow her own nose. Lol


i miss her


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL, Tex; when I was at my fighting weight and six feet even I only weighed 175, and I dropped to 165 when I was at home with young kids. I did not get fat until I reached seventy or so and slowed down a bit. 

Never seemed to handicap me.
Ox


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Oxankle said:


> LOL, Tex; when I was at my fighting weight and six feet even I only weighed 175, and I dropped to 165 when I was at home with young kids. I did not get fat until I reached seventy or so and slowed down a bit.
> 
> Never seemed to handicap me.
> Ox


Which never seemed to handicap you, the height, weight (loss/gain of) or the 70's?

Mon (knockin' on 70's door)


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Tom*, in a relationship with Renee***XXX, tickled, thrilled, besotted, pinching myself on a regular basis! Renee is not one to boast, but she is very, very special***Looking forward to the future!!!:thumb:

Oh yeah*, I'll be 55 next week!!!


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL, Mon; As lucky as I am, perhaps neither the pot belly nor the age did much damage.

You've heard the old saw; it takes me all night to do what I once did all night. Applies to the daylight hours as well. Work a half hour, rest a half hour, work a half hour------

I'm about to cure that; if I land on this place we are buying I'll have a full day's play every day. The guy had chickens, pigs, goats AND his garden when he was able. And he did not fish.

Shoot, if you've not even reached your seventies you have time for a couple of flings before you settle down.


----------



## Mtnmandavid (Jul 14, 2015)

Yep, single here as well.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

OX, If I get that lake place, I'll be too busy to fling anything!

Mon


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

heres a single one :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2015)

So it looks like we got a bunch of single old farts in here. YAY


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yep, going for some kind of record I suppose.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2015)

I may start on the same record someday.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

IamnotPC said:


> So it looks like we got a bunch of single old farts in here. YAY


Knockin on fifty but feelin like I'm back in my 20's since loosing the boat anchor!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2015)

tamarackreg said:


> Knockin on fifty but feelin like I'm back in my 20's since loosing the boat anchor!



Good for you.:buds:


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Still single here as well. I've decided I'm turning 40 again pretty soon and am pretty happy about that.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Ugh, no way would I want to do my 40's again. I just turned 50, hoping this is my golden decade


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

WhyNot said:


> Still single here as well. I've decided I'm turning 40 again pretty soon and am pretty happy about that.


WhyNot 39? :banana:


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I've been 39 for two years now. Since I stopped dying my hair I figure that it would be silly to claim 39 for much longer. Being 40 for the next 6 years is the new plan. After that then I'll say I'm 65. So I will seem especially young for my age and will be able to get away with some stuff for 19 years until I'm 65.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Single and 46 but if you are only as old as you feel, then I'm actually 25! Lol. I credit my kids still at home for keeping me young at heart cause I gotta keep up with them


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Single


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Kinda funny to notice posters coming out from wherever to post on this posting. I guess many of the lurkers see this posting as a SLIM chance that someone is interested in one sex or the other.
IF we had this many a number of posters on 2/3s of our posts, this place would be jumping.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I don't see anyone posting here that could be considered a lurker. People post on what interests them. I debated about even posting on this thread for the exact reason you feel people ARE posting.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

That's right Bill. Anytime I can let people know I'm available with a big bust and big hips...you never know when my catch will come along....

.......in overalls.......

......................................from Oklahoma............................


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Aww shoot, Bill. (poke...poke) You know all you gotta do to get a thread to go long is to post something narrow minded and sexist. (poke) "Course ya might want to check your demerits first, lol. Betcha at least two or three o'them lurkers'll pop right up. :hammer:

See? Ya got Rhonda goin' with this last, and it wasn't even very contentious.
(@ Rhonda, )

Oh yeah... forgot...single.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

RideBarefoot said:


> Ugh, no way would I want to do my 40's again. I just turned 50, hoping this is my golden decade


 Sure wish I was 40 again and have the knowledge I have now.
Life sure would be different. 
G.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Jeeze! And here I am, wishing I was 65 again! LOL!

Mon


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

WhyNot said:


> I've been 39 for two years now. Since I stopped dying my hair I figure that it would be silly to claim 39 for much longer. Being 40 for the next 6 years is the new plan. After that then I'll say I'm 65. So I will seem especially young for my age and will be able to get away with some stuff for 19 years until I'm 65.


Your math is AWESOME


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Whynot, what you got that's big and busted? Why not fix it? lol


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

TxMex said:


> I tend to run off folks with being honest (ok, occasionally blunt) and straight forward as well. I tend to be a very goal oriented person. Great for business and getting things done, but apparently not too attractive in a woman when it comes to a relationship. I always hear men talking about women never saying what they mean. You'd think they would really appreciate a woman that says what she means, but noooo lol.


Aah, welcome to my life. Haha! I can't count the number of times I've been told I'm intimidating. *serious eyeroll*



Oxankle said:


> Can't resist, Tex; I'm 42, a widower four years now, no children, 6' 5", full head of curly black hair, tanned, weigh 214, a dentist who ranches on the side, speak 3 languages, (Spanish, English, Czech), ambidextrous, love dancing, cooking, beef cook-outs, and moonlight strolls thru the woods. I keep bees on the side, garden and do a bit of woodworking in the winter.


Haha! I was like - WHAT? Since when?! Duh. I'm slow on the uptake today.




Single here as well. Although I'm going to look into Why's math, and see if I can put it to use for me as well. Instead of turning 35 this year, I think I'll start telling people I'm turning 33. Then next year I can be 32 again! Oh, the possibilities! In a few years, I'll be barely legal! HAHAHA!


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I am on the 36th anniversary of my 21st birthday ! This part of my life is the happiest I have ever been.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Single and planning on staying that way for a long long time... 

Actually right now my life has become so busy working between the two property's and also the town projects that have seemed to have taken over... 

Here is one of me... 









My most recent town project. When I said I had plans to get the town painted I wasn't kidding. Here is this last weekends project. This building has been standing since forever and has a lot of history in the Chiloquin area. It is now sporting a new paint job. I chose the colors to represent the medicine wheel and give respect to the town which is mostly made up of native americans.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

cindilu said:


> My most recent town project. When I said I had plans to get the town painted I wasn't kidding. Here is this last weekends project. This building has been standing since forever and has a lot of history in the Chiloquin area. It is now sporting a new paint job. I chose the colors to represent the medicine wheel and give respect to the town which is mostly made up of native americans.


I guess we should call you Ms Mayor!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

MoonRiver said:


> I guess we should call you Ms Mayor!


You have no idea just how many times I have heard that. To be honest I have been working one on one with the gal that did run for mayor. We just had a three hour meeting this last Sat on that very subject. Not going to say one word just yet, but ya never know what is in store. I am dead serious about being in the business world, who knew right, lol?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Cindilu you are adorable!!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Laura, I know we are friends on facebook so not ONE word okay, LOL. Every single time I am down in Chiloquin I am in meetings but I haven't said ONE word of that on facebook. This is something I am waiting to see what happens but twice now I have had phone calls asking me to sit in on city council. I am just getting to know that world and so far loving it but again it is a wait and see type of thing. I had no idea this would become my new life and it was never in my life plans. BUT I am learning I love how the town works and getting people together, projects and getting stuff done has become my new love. But no one on facebook has a clue about that, lol. So hush is the word,teehee.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

cindilu said:


> Laura, I know we are friends on facebook so not ONE word okay, LOL. Every single time I am down in Chiloquin I am in meetings but I haven't said ONE word of that on facebook. This is something I am waiting to see what happens but twice now I have had phone calls asking me to sit in on city council. I am just getting to know that world and so far loving it but again it is a wait and see type of thing. I had no idea this would become my new life and it was never in my life plans. BUT I am learning I love how the town works and getting people together, projects and getting stuff done has become my new love. But *no one* on facebook has a clue about that, lol. So hush is the word,teehee.


Well maybe not one!!!!:gaptooth:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

tambo said:


> Well maybe not one!!!!:gaptooth:


Yeah, that is true. I have a lot of friends on Facebook that are also friends on here. Okay, so ya'll have to stay hushed. I have not given one tiny clue on Facebook about any thing that has to do with that, meeting stuff and all. I am learning new things every day and there is a lot to learn still. The only thing on Facebook that I post are pictures of the cabin and then the painting progress. 
Oh and the cabin pictures and land pictures I have to be careful about as well because all of my daycare kids parents are on my Facebook. I keep getting tagged from Chiloquin peeps and twice now my name has landed in the Klamath Falls news paper. I am trying to stay in quiet mode for now, lol.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

You aren't painting the town red???? lol


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I know right, lol. You should see the next colors I chose for the Hirvi building. It is in the middle of getting its base coat status right now. But the colors are going to be awesome. They will blend with the building across the street that just got painted. Then on to choosing colors for another building in the works.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Married. Post here as I run through all HT new posts. Sorry about your mom Echoechos. Lost my mom this way and she chose no dialysis. It was short as you could imagine, but sweet. Don't want others to go through it though.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Closing in on 63 here. Legally single (widowed), but technically romantically involved. Did the whole relocation thing - my farm (lock, stock and barrel). For the right person, it *is* worth it!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Single here too.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

FarmboyBill said:


> yup, single since 88


Got you beat....left in '84, divorce final in '85. 

30 years single last month. I think I'm finally ready to take a chance now though! :gaptooth:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yup, you do, But, on one hand, I think that women could handle being divorced that long seeings all they have to do is look at the man there interested in for the night and get him.
ON THE OTHER HAND, It seems that a woman would want the security of marriage LONG before 30yrs came by.

Bet ive got you beat as far as length of time without sex. 91


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

not necessarily! as far as I can see most of the women on here aren't going to marry for security. they are quite capable of taking care of themselves. jmo ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> yup, you do, But, on one hand, I think that women could handle being divorced that long seeings all they have to do is look at the man there interested in for the night and get him.
> ....


Right....along with crabs (if you're lucky), warts, AIDS, all OTHER types of VD's, and that's not counting ax murders, thieves, and just the just plain sleezy people that some men turn into when they've "scored" or think they're about to.

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

That's true Mammy, BUT alla those souveniers can travel both ways. Where do ya suppose ole Al Capone might have ended had he not gone nuts


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

:banana::banana:............Not much has changed around here................:banana::banana:


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Sourdough said:


> :banana::banana:............Not much has changed around here................:banana::banana:


LOL, oh, my gosh, lookit yew!! Welcome back.  You'll have to catch us up on your adventures when you get the chance.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I come looking for the "Cat'fights", but you Ladies is all best buddies now.



Raeven said:


> LOL, oh, my gosh, lookit yew!! Welcome back.  You'll have to catch us up on your adventures when you get the chance.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

ROFL, you have to go to General Chat for the "Cat'fights" now.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> That's true Mammy, BUT alla those souveniers can travel both ways. Where do ya suppose ole Al Capone might have ended had he not gone nuts


Shot in an alley.

Mon


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Yep........I'll like a nice HOT piece, apple pie and a piece of cheddar cheese on top, maybe a piece of vanilla ice cream on the side. Served in some "Peace" and quiet. While reclining in a nice warm bath.:banana:



IamnotPC said:


> Are most single guys just out for a piece?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Sound good to me, in any of its forms lol


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

FarmboyBill said:


> yup, you do, But, on one hand, I think that women could handle being divorced that long seeings all they have to do is look at the man there interested in for the night and get him.
> ON THE OTHER HAND, It seems that a woman would want the security of marriage LONG before 30yrs came by.
> 
> Bet ive got you beat as far as length of time without sex. 91


If steady sex was all marriage had been to me, then yes, I COULD of "gotten" a man for the night, no problem.....

As far as security goes..... well, he owned the house, but when I left, he kept the house and everything in it. I asked for nothing. We had children, and I could have, but I just wanted OUT.
Except for one year, I worked in some capacity outside the home, and still babysat for cash. I never saw a paycheck from my husband. 

I left and made MY OWN security for me and the kids. Landed a good job, got my OWN house with help from my family. Child support was set low and was inconsistent. 
Things were tight, we lived simply, but I felt a whole lot more "secure".

There IS no security when you're married to an abusive spouse. 
Never dreamed I'd be single this long. Had to raise the kids, and then I guess it just got easy to be on my own and call my own shots. I had to work through a whole lot of hurt and mistrust too. 

I don't let the past hurt me anymore. And I'm probably about the best woman I've ever been. Still don't need the $ecurity you spoke of, but I would love to have someone to finish out life with.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Raeven said:


> LOL, oh, my gosh, lookit yew!! Welcome back.  You'll have to catch us up on your adventures when you get the chance.


We want pictures, lots and lots of picture of your cabin, life in Alaska and what your newest adventures hold. Pretty please.


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

Single :bouncy:


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> yup, you do, But, on one hand, I think that women could handle being divorced that long seeings all they have to do is look at the man there interested in for the night and get him.
> ON THE OTHER HAND, It seems that a woman would want the security of marriage LONG before 30yrs came by.
> 
> Bet ive got you beat as far as length of time without sex. 91


This is insulting even for you Bill. 

There are a lot of men out there looking for a sugar mama. I won't support another man.


----------



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

From reading many of these posts I believe all I can be is "in Limbo".

I am separated, but she does not have all of her stuff out. I will be contacting what I hope will be the attorney tomorrow and closing one bank account to split to begin the process of separating finances. Hoping the divorce will be amicable for our daughters sake, but she has proved that she cannot be trusted in any shape or form, so who knows.

Do I need to start a new thread on when you can consider yourself single?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

TxMes, you must be right about me going past my usual bounds, cause even I don't recognize what I said that was so upsetting.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Curtis B said:


> From reading many of these posts I believe all I can be is "in Limbo".


"This Too Shall Pass" can be a wonderful mantra during times like this. Keep your head up, take the high road- hope all works out well for you all.

(not to be confused with "none shall pass" :cute:, whole different viewpoint!)


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

a pic of farm yard


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

mighty pretty. Whats smoking?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Your supposed to say tho, whether you hitched or still free


----------



## Jerry in MN (Dec 2, 2007)

Single, although a singletree is some kind of a "hitch" thingy


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

Curtis B said:


> From reading many of these posts I believe all I can be is "in Limbo".


Limbo schmimbo! Limbo = single! Single = FREE!

Free to do what you want, when you want, with who you want, why you want, as long as you want, where you want...........

Have fun, live life, and don't be too eager to ruin a good thing!


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

tamarackreg said:


> Limbo schmimbo! Limbo = single! Single = FREE!
> 
> Free to do what you want, when you want, with who you want, why you want, as long as you want, where you want...........
> 
> Have fun, live life, and don't be too eager to ruin a good thing!



Agree to a degree. When you're facing a divorce with someone who cannot be trusted in any way, make sure you have the paperwork before you go screwing around, or I'm sure they'll find some way to get everything from you in the divorce by saying you cheated...

It's best to watch out for your own neck in situations like that!


----------

